# Progesterone and/or Iodine Supplementing??



## Ptuck07 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have Hashi's, but in December my Endo didn't want to treat since my labs are normal. I went to another specialist today. She definitely thinks I should take at least a small dose of Armour or something similar, but wants to wait for all my labs to come back to determine what I should take. She mentioned being iodine deficient, especially since I live in central USA, and I could take a skin spot test for it. She also said bio-identical progesterone might help me. Does anyone have any experience with taking iodine supplements or bio identical progesterone?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I took bio identical progesterone and did not notice any difference. It in no way affected my thyroid function.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Are you in peri-menopause? Do your labs show deficiency and estrogen dominance? Are you symptomatic?

Bio identical progesterone in my 10 years of use did not help with my thyroid, but had helped with my cycle and estrogen dominance.

If you don't need it, don't take it.

But looking at your labs you posted, you look low in free T4 and you have an autoimmune issue so, why is the doc holding back on Armour? (because you are in the range?....But you are not optimal)

Request a Free T3 test and a trial of Armour...in my opinion.

Oh, and I do take iodine (Iodoral) 3 times a week. My doctor suggested that for breast health and because I was deficient.


----------



## Ptuck07 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I am 27 years old. When I saw the specialist for the 1st time last week, she thought with my symptoms, mental fog/forgetfulness, mood swings, anxiety, weight gain, headaches, fatigue, goiter, and on and on lol, that I should be taking something like Armour, but she wanted to have fresh lab results including a t3 done before she prescribed. She also said she is testing my sex hormone levels and vitamin d3. She thinks that I might be a little imbalanced or estrogen dominant, and said that taking progesterone might help my headaches that I have had since around puberty, some of the anxiety and insomnia, and menstrual irregularity. Since I haven't felt the same since having my now 3 year old son, she seems to think that my sex hormones never really balanced out ( I also had really bad post partum depression/anxiety which the specialist said is common symptom of low progesterone) Ive been thinking over the last few days, and pretty much decided that when I see her on the 14th I'm going to request to just start out on thyroid medication, then maybe start progesterone if I need it a few months later. Im really sensitive to medicine and have side effects a lot of times. As far as taking iodine goes, I am just a bit worried since I've researched and have seen so many conflicting opinions, research, and etc.


----------

